# Anyone have experience with this crypt?



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Has anyone had experience with Cryptocoryne versteegii?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry no. It is a rare species in the U.S. but more common (not widespread) in Europe.


----------

